# feather sheen



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

hi does any one put stuff on the birds feathers to make them even shinier for shows .


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I use feather glow bird bath spray sometimes. I just soak them with it then let them preen themselves, most of the time I use it on the tails if they have a little poop on there. 90% of the time i just let them take a bath the day before the show and make sure the loft is clean that day so they don't get dirty again. I use bath salts in the bath water that makes the shine.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

cool thanks


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I will try the pantyhose thing this week, there's a show Sunday. I will let you know how it works. Allthough we may not get to the show if the wife can't find her pantyhose.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

some breeds shine, some do not.. or have matte feathers..so it depends on the breed you are showing and what the standard for their feathers should be.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I will try the pantyhose thing this week, there's a show Sunday. I will let you know how it works. Allthough we may not get to the show if the wife can't find her pantyhose.


 I'm going to be at that show also . and i was thinking about the pantyhose thing


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

What do you show Jason?


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

brunner pouters


----------

